

Have a smartphone? Help beta test my web-based YouTube remote - MatthewRayfield
http://beta.wooremote.com

======
MatthewRayfield
Hey everyone. I'm still in the process of ironing out the bugs in this app and
I don't own a smartphone myself, so any feedback is much appreciated!

